# Title Block



## moojoe (Sep 19, 2005)

so im working on my lighting plot when it hit me, "i never have learnt how to do an actual title block." so i was wondering what you guys thought should be in it and how it should look, if you have pictures of your actual plots with the blocks, that would be great

according to USITT RP-2 (revision 3), Recommended Practice for Theatrical Lighting Design Graphics, here is what your supposed to have;

name of producing org.
name of production
name of venue
drawing title
drawing number (i.e. "1 of 4")
predominant scale of the drawing
date the plate was drafted
designer of the production
draftsperson of the production

Addition info may include:
location of venue
director of production
other members of the production team
master elec.
date and revision number
approval of the drawing
contact info (phone, fax, email)


but it doesnt say anything on layout, so i was wondering what you guys think.


----------



## ship (Sep 20, 2005)

I think that's all correct and useful at times. This given the director and ME might not be of much use other than in certain specific situations. The architects stamp of approval of a drawing would be where approval comes from but it's nice to have an approval box or at least one for someone that's ACE to place their stamp on. School or theater logo stamp box takes care of a lot also and makes for a nice title block. Even if no stamp available, tracing the school or theater logo is nice to reproduce on a drawing title block.

To make it simpler, it all depends upon the theater you design at. For instance venu and organization might be one in the same thus you don't need a box for both or in cases where both are in use, growing your title block by 1/4" to include both is simple enough. 

If drafts person and designer are the same, no reason to have that extra line also. Adjust your title blocks to as many spaces/boxes appropriate as needed.

What you are not mentioning is extra space given to some lines in more bold print than others. You tend to want to see the show in larger print than the drafts person or date.

In having say a two print/space size box, you can sub-divide it and have larger boxes next to it. Most drafting books will have examples of the title block and various formats. Title, date and scale are normally in a standardized location no matter how many boxes are needed in the title block.


----------



## jwl868 (Sep 20, 2005)

Take a look at technical theatre textbooks and reference books. Many include reproductions of drawings, including the title blocks. 

Most title blocks I've seen are subdivided rectangles with the overall width much greater than the height.

Even the USITT Graphics Standards document leaves the title block design/layout to whoever makes the drawing.



Joe


----------



## jyenish (Sep 21, 2005)

I guess I'll put in my two cents worth here. 
Currently I am in a drafting class and these are the specs according to our text book, Drafting for the Theatre by Dennis Dorn and Mark Shandra.

The block should contain...

The Name of the Producing Org.
Show Title
Scenic Unit & Plate Title
Director
Designer
Tech Director
Approved by and Date
Scale
Drawing number 
Drawing Date

I haven't inculded the dimensions for all of this, because chances are you have those already. If you don't though, I would be glad to share them with you.


----------

